# New to the board



## Big_K (Aug 22, 2015)

New to the board but been lifting for awhile now. Having trouble building my rear delts no matter how light/heavy I train them. Any advice??


----------



## brazey (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community. Hard to give help without knowing what you're doing. Repost in the training section and include you're current program.


----------



## the_predator (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## SUKS2BU (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## Riles (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2015)

Big_K said:


> New to the board but been lifting for awhile now. Having trouble building my rear delts no matter how light/heavy I train them. Any advice??





... i think the problem is that Kentucky doesn't have a 'Pro Football or Basketball team'....             thx for joining up ............


----------



## Tallman 45 (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome aboard. The more detail you give in your asking the better this forum will serve you. The best are on here. - rule #2 first learn rule #1. - Mr. Miyagi Karate Kid II


----------

